# Work from Home as a Financial Planner an Mortgage Broker



## Wise Education (Feb 5, 2015)

Study Financial planning online for 12 months. Get funded by the Australian government for the cost of course and when earning $54000 per year pay back $40 a week..

As an Financial planner in Australia, the average wage is $64000. As a qualified senior Financial Adviser wage is around $100 000 per year. There currently are not enough students studying Financial planning for positions that are available.

Eligible to Australian citizens and Humanitarian Visa holders.

Call Erica or text Study Now on 0456645610

or email me on [email protected]


----------



## toto1980 (Apr 7, 2015)

We are a leading company in the data gathering live sporting events . We cover football, basketball ,rugby , volleyball , handball , ice hockey and Futsal and more.

A reasonable level of English is required
Reliability is MUST!
High concentration
Availability

We pay a handsome reward for coverage of the game and reimburse travel expenses and tickets to games .

for more details please send your CV


----------



## anj (Jun 19, 2015)

hi is this study available to permanent residence aswell ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

anj said:


> hi is this study available to permanent residence aswell ?


This is one of the few differences between PR and Citizen in Australia.

Vet Fee Help is *not* available for normal Permanent Residents
VET FEE-HELP - Study Assist


----------



## Aldjoc (May 26, 2015)

toto1980 said:


> We are a leading company in the data gathering live sporting events . We cover football, basketball ,rugby , volleyball , handball , ice hockey and Futsal and more.
> 
> A reasonable level of English is required
> Reliability is MUST!
> ...


Hi,

Where to forward my CV?


----------

